# Omega One veggie rounds-Bad?



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone feed their shirmp Omega one veggie rounds? I just started feeding mine this and this morning I found 3 dead cherries. I did a water change last night so it may have been that but the only thing I can think that I did differently was change the food. I checked the ingredients before I bought it and it contains no copper.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been feeding my Cherry Red Shrimp the Omega One Veggie Rounds for a couple of months now along with other foods. Never had any problems with it. Only thing that I can think of is that you received a bad jar, fed too much, or it was just coincidence.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Like Purrbox I have also been feeding my shrimp this particular food but even longer. I have not seen any direct link to any harmful effects. How are the shrimp doing now?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

probably overfeeding


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I didnt know you could over feed shrimp. Is this possible?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

snowhillbilly said:


> I didnt know you could over feed shrimp. Is this possible?


Well, the shrimp won't eat more than then need, but uneaten food can create too much ammonia/nitrite/nitrate in your tank.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

YuccaPatrol said:


> Well, the shrimp won't eat more than then need, but uneaten food can create too much ammonia/nitrite/nitrate in your tank.


My thinking was correct then shrimp are not pigs and wont eat themselves to death. As for the food creating a poor water supply Yeah thats a given.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I feed my shrimp Omega One African Cichlid flakes, spirulina flakes, NLS pellets, and occaisonally a dead water lily leaf from the backyard pond. I've never seen a dead one, just a few hundred baby shrimp. I've only been keeping them for about 6 months, but they're thriving on that diet.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i feed mine hikari algae wafers, hikari carnivore wafers, tetracolor flakes, nls h2o tablets but stopped.

looked on the label one day to see the ingredients and say that nls products have copper in it. checked a few that i have for my other fish and all have coper

nls thera+A
nls cichlid formula
nls growth
nls h2o tablet


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

In very low concentations its pretty harmless. I saw one or two others die this week so I dont know what it is.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

The African Cichlid flake doesn't have copper listed on the ingredients. Looks like I'll quit feeding them the NLS pellets though, just to be safe. They were only used occaisonally anyway.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

What copper is bad? Any copper?
I have several foods, since reading this thread I found have copper sulfate or copper proteinate as the 3rd from last ingredient (last 2 being the colorings).
Some of these I just got, others I have been feeding daily for months with no issues that contained the copper sulfate *unknowingly*.
Any suggestions or advice on this?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

The concentration/amount of Copper in the product is the important thing. The product label list ingredients from highest amout first to lowest amount last so you can use this to help you judge what to use.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

If the critters aren't dying, there must not be enough in the food to be toxic. Copper sulfate is the active ingredient in Had-a-Snail, 1.61% on the label. It is used 1 drop/gallon, which comes out to a very low overall concentration.
The volume of 1 drop is 0.0251 mL, 1 mL / US gallon = 0.000264172051.
My math isn't up to figuring the actual amount of copper/gallon this comes out to, but it is a lethal dose for inverts. 
Of course, snails thrive on leftover fish food...


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

hummm, so it is an incredibly low amount *since I do sometimes overfeed*
OR.... I have incredibly resistant brig snails. 
My cherry reds seem awfully happy as well.


----------

